# BMQ - Gagetown - May 7th ... Anyone else going ?



## Junior17 (27 Mar 2007)

Hey ... Just got the call this morning ... going to Gagetown for BMQ starting May 7th ... anyone else going ?    I'm RCR / Reg Force / Infantry ... I'm from Kitchener and looking forward to my new adventure !!!


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

Congrats and good luck. Too bad I am still in high school


----------



## Junior17 (27 Mar 2007)

Be patient ... I've been waiting a long time for this ... I wanted in after high school .. didn't happen that way .. now I'm 28 and the time is right ... and I'm taking advantage!


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

Junior17 said:
			
		

> Be patient ... I've been waiting a long time for this ... I wanted in after high school .. didn't happen that way .. now I'm 28 and the time is right ... and I'm taking advantage!


That I will. If it works out, I will be in after my 18th B-Day


----------



## rharding (3 Apr 2007)

I am not going to Gagetown but I do leave May 5th for basic in St Jean. I am also going reg. force Infantry. Good luck buddy see you down the road.


----------



## benl (4 Apr 2007)

Hey bro a future fellow infanteer with myself in Gage May 7th, and just down the road to...I'm in London, Ontario (in case plainly stating London wasn't obvious enough hehe).  How are you getting there?  I myself am flying out of London, with a stop in TO then on to New Brunswick, on May 5th.  Maybe we'll be on the same flight out of TO?


----------



## Pea (4 Apr 2007)

rharding said:
			
		

> I am not going to Gagetown but I do leave May 5th for basic in St Jean. I am also going reg. force Infantry. Good luck buddy see you down the road.



There's a thread here, for those of us going to St.Jean for the 07 May course. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59164.0.html


----------



## Junior17 (4 Apr 2007)

There's four of us leaving from T.O. on Sunday May 6th ... cutting it a little close but I guess as long as we get there ... are you RCR 'preparation h' ?


----------



## benl (5 Apr 2007)

No Junior17, I will be PPCLI...I never lived out west and kinda wanted to see what it was like.  Not to mention my Oilers will be right around the corner from the base hehe.
So are the other three leaving on may 6th from the Kitch' recruiting office as well?? Do you know them?


----------



## Dominus (7 Apr 2007)

I'm already here in Gagetown doing BMQ (started on Feb 5th).  One very important thing to remember is to take appropriate outdoor clothing.  You will not get your kit for at least a week, and you're going to be outdoors a lot.  Gagetown has weather that is downright chaotic, so have some civvie kit to cover all situations.  We got here in -35 degree weather, and some people didn't have toques or gloves.  Not a lot of fun. You're going to have to deal with rain more than cold, so make sure you have a waterproof jacket and good boots, or those first few days are going to be hell.  You'll also get sick, which will stay with you a long while on BMQ.  So bring good outdoor kit.

Other than that, you should have a pretty decent time.  Don't walk across the parade square, be very respectful of the PSP staff, and stock up on Robitussin for the inevitable M5 shack hack.  Good Luck!


----------



## TN2IC (7 Apr 2007)

Ah...M5...memories... I wonder who is in my office now....


----------



## patt (7 Apr 2007)

oh god M5, that place was a dust magnet.


----------



## Cdnrednk (7 Apr 2007)

lol you might want to stock up on some cold/flu meds, I'm on the BMQ that is here now and almost all of us have been sick due to the close quarters and the dust... LOTS of dust, if any of you are allergic, make sure you bring in your meds.
I've been sick since week 3 or so, then I cleared up for 2 weeks and now I'm back to the shack hack and we're going into week 9.
We'll probably see some of your scared faces down by the duty office this weekend as you start to arrive, but its not that bad, you sign in for your temporary meal card and your room key, then you are shown to your room and left to your own devices. We are on the opposite end of the wing, but you won't see us for the next few weeks other than weekends since we will be in the field.
Good luck to all of you, stay calm it really is a great time if you have a decent work ethic and a positive attitude.
For those of you not well with  your PT, as long as you try your hardest to stay in rank, to do those extra pushups, or hold the plank position for Mr. Shirley untill you can't anymore, you will do fine. I came here hardly able to run 3 km at an easy jog, and 3 weeks ago I ran 8 or 9 k without falling back. Dropped at least 20 pounds, so yeah it gets you in shape... and mess food is GREAT! for the first month, now its a chore to eat it lol.


----------



## Junior17 (8 Apr 2007)

Yeah .. I think the big thing I am worried about is the fitness tests ... I can do the pushups and sit ups ... it's the running I am worried about .. my 2.4 km time is around 11:15 - 11:30 consistent ... and my 5 km is 24:00 - 25:00 ... I just hope that it's good enough to pass .. cause I think they use the 20m shuttle run.  ???


----------



## benl (9 Apr 2007)

Hey dude, if you are really concerned then I have a suggestion for you...You're probably not gonna like it but believe me IT WORKS.  To become a more efficient "machine" you have to literally attack your bodies natural resistance to change thus forcing it to adapt to the new/different stress (i'm sure you probably already know this)  Taking this one step further however in the concept of running I believe to see dramatic improvements and in the short time we have left until basic, the only option you have is to incorporate speed training into your running regiment.
Constatnly running long distances will build your lungs/endurance over a period of time but time isn't really on your side here...we have less than a month.
To see the biggest gains in the shortest time I suggest you keep running your long distances, but throw in windsprints, or high intensity runs on off days, or really at any opportunity you get.
I've been doing reps of 100m sprints 10 to be exact...increadibly hard...honestly I feel as though I'm going to shit myself after the last one, but the next day you can honestly feel an improvement in your shape.  Also try running your 2.4 k as fast as possible...and i mean you should be sucking heavy wind, red faced sweating bullets, people driving by are looking for the cops behind you and can't figure out where the hell they are, type of pace!!  The old addage no pain no gain sounds strait out of the 80's spandex Richard Simmons era but it's true.  You might as well hurt yourself now to make it easier on yourself later...at least right now there won't be a DS screaming at you for having a wrinkle in your shirt as your coughing up a lung and wondering just why the hell it is your torturing yourself!!
Good luck...and have fun...if your the type of sick bastard like myself who considers masochism fun. :rage:


----------



## Keebler (9 Apr 2007)

You could do what Lucky Strike says and PUSH yourself to the furthest limit you have and hurt yourself now as he says, but be warned you could very well INJURE yourself in the process and end up recoursed as you are recovering from a injury. The last thing you want i am sure is to have to call in the day before you leave and say you cant go because you are now injured. That will complicate the process and im sure you will have to get medically cleared again before being shipped off to BMQ.

By pushing yourself to FAR in training for longer and faster running you could end up with stress fractures or other injuries that are attributed to over training, no long distance runner would ever recommend that type of training.  Interval training with rest periods is the best. 

Here is something that was recommended to me and did increase my cardio quicker than i thought. Every second day go to the pool and SWIM laps or do Water Running in the deep end. If you mimic your running style in the water (with a aqua belt) your lungs will work harder as there is more resistance in the water. This will increase muscle and cardio at the same time. You will see fast and huge improvements and because it is in the water and very low impact, you lessen your chance of overtraining and ending up injured with stress fractures and the likes. So Run your 2.4 (dont exceed 2.4 and speed in the same week) as fast as you can 2 times a week, include a interval Sprint training day similar to what Lucky mentioned (100m sprint x 10) and Swim 3 times a week on alternate days, remember to take that REST day as well. It is important to rest muscles to see improvements or again you face Over Training. 

Good luck.


----------



## GIJAY (13 May 2007)

Xfire said:
			
		

> oh god M5, that place was a dust magnet.




I am on week 5 of my BMQ right now and I saw that comment and just started laughing. The dust in that place is incredible...to those of you going into BMQ starting May 7th ...good luck see ya there we are in "Wing B"


----------

